# Am I to crash my Sapphire X1950XT?



## flaxfrogfriend (Jul 6, 2007)

I´m trying to make the GPU cool when idle and not too Hot when in action/3D.
In ATITOOL 026, 2D and 3D profiles changes automatically on windows and games startup.
It´s basically undervolt & underclock.

[Default]
CardID=My x1950xt
Core=499.50
Mem=594.00
NumKeys=0
Comment=
Gamma=100, 100, 100
Gamma brightness=0, 0, 0
Gamma contrast=100, 100, 100
[2D]
CardID=My x1950xt
Core=391.50
Mem=594.00
NumKeys=0
Comment=
Voltage=1000, 2086, 2086, 1300
VoltageType=1
VoltageTy
[3D]
CardID=My x1950xt
Core=445.50
Mem=900.00
NumKeys=0
Comment=
Voltage=1200, 2086, 2086, 1400
VoltageType=1
VoltageTy

ps: With that: GPU CURRENT DRAW = 2.7A
     Without: GPU CURRENT DRAW = 5.5A


----------



## orbital (Jul 23, 2007)

*hmm..*

no i don't think so.. becouse some people have same problem, i have this card too and mine is running:
Core: 621
Mem: 900

well maybe you have to check your power supply.
or your computer is too old..
can you give that information?


----------



## flaxfrogfriend (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for reply.
What´s going on isn´t a problem. I´m just researching how to achieve the high clocks of the x1950xt in undervolt.
Until now the temperatures are -10C to -15C compared to original voltages/amperages (both GPU and VRM).

If you are trying something like that, please post here the results for us. We´ll appreciate.


----------

